# شركة المعمورة كار للخدمات العقارية وتاجير السيارات



## الفرح عنواني (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شركة المعمورة كار للخدمات العقارية وتاجير السيارات وخدمة الليموزين الاسكندرية المعمورة الشاطىء ادارة عادل سالم ت035477220 ت01005056798 

http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...المعمورة الشاطىء ادارة عادل سالم ت01005056798


----------

